# Brambleberry up to $20 off on shipping



## Carly B (Dec 2, 2019)

All week.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks @Carly B
If anyone places an order at this time I'd be interested to hear how long it takes to receive it.


----------



## bookreader451 (Dec 2, 2019)

Black Friday and Cyber Monday are killing me and I have yet to buy one gift for my kids, just soap stuff for me.   

I think they are getting soap, lots of soap, this year the heck with the instapot, mixer and vacuum they asked for.  (The baby got his own apt and actually asked for a vacuum).


----------



## Carly B (Dec 3, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Thanks @Carly B
> If anyone places an order at this time I'd be interested to hear how long it takes to receive it.



I placed an order yesterday.  I'll let you know.  The thing that irritates me is that it's a real crap shoot whether I get an email acknowledgement of the order.   Two of my last three orders, (this one being one of them), I didn't get any order confirmation.  I finally had to call and ask if they got my order.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 3, 2019)

Carly B said:


> Two of my last three orders, (this one being one of them), I didn't get any order confirmation.


Oh my. That's not good. We need a "thumbs down" emoticon here.


----------



## Carly B (Dec 4, 2019)

So I called them today to see if they got my order on Monday, and they did and it has already shipped.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Carly B (Dec 4, 2019)

Of course, now it has to come across country. In December. During the holiday season......


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 4, 2019)

Carly B said:


> Of course, now it has to come across country. In December. During the holiday season......


----------



## math ace (Dec 7, 2019)

AND... A NEW RECORD for shipping from Bramble Berry!  I placed my order 2 days ago and got an email today saying it was shipping TODAY.  I just checked tracking a few minutes ago and it has indeed left Bramble Berry and is on its way to me! So, Bramble Berry has stepped up their shipping game.

As a side note, my last few orders from Wholesale supplies plus have taken about a week to leave their business.


----------



## Carly B (Dec 7, 2019)

math ace said:


> AND... A NEW RECORD for shipping from Bramble Berry!  I placed my order 2 days ago and got an email today saying it was shipping TODAY.  I just checked tracking a few minutes ago and it has indeed left Bramble Berry and is on its way to me! So, Bramble Berry has stepped up their shipping game.
> 
> As a side note, my last few orders from Wholesale supplies plus have taken about a week to leave their business.



You ever wonder what suppliers read our forum?  And actually take notice of what their target audience thinks?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 7, 2019)

I have on occasion copied a thread and sent it to a supplier. Whether positive or negative, they appreciate it. I did send one to BB last year.


----------



## math ace (Dec 8, 2019)

I would think that they would monitor social media posts. It is like free market analysis.


----------



## math ace (Dec 8, 2019)

After all, we monitor their social media web sites for sales.

I only found out about the bramble Berry free shipping offer because of this thread.


----------



## Carly B (Dec 10, 2019)

And now they are offering 20% off site wide, but only today and maybe tomorrow.  I didn't pay that much attention since I did my order with the free shipping promo.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 10, 2019)

So? Has it arrived yet???


----------



## Carly B (Dec 11, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> So? Has it arrived yet???



*sigh*


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Carly B (Dec 12, 2019)

Tracking says today........


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Carly B (Dec 13, 2019)

It arrived!  

I think the issue really, since they are packing it up and shipping it within a couple days, is that their shipping on anything but UPS Ground is really sky high.  UPS Ground from Bellingham, Washington to Baltimore, Maryland is about 2,850 miles, or 43 hours by car according to Google maps.  That being said, 10 days seems to be a bit excessive.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 13, 2019)

Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## math ace (Dec 13, 2019)

I got my bramble Berry order today... It shipped 2 days after ordering.  UPS takes their sweet time getting it from Washington state to Florida.  It took a week to get here once UPS received it.


----------



## Carly B (Dec 14, 2019)

I placed an order with Oregon Trails in Rogue River, OR (she has some fragrances that I've used for 15 years that I can't find elsewhere) on 12/11, and it's due here on 12/19 using Fed Ex Home.  That's about 3 days quicker than BB.


----------



## Kamahido (Dec 14, 2019)

Took about a week for me to receive my order.


----------

